# How much honey?



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

10 full deep frames? that's bee in the neighborhood of 50 lbs. or just a tad more than 4 gallons or so.


----------



## deantn (Jan 3, 2007)

Think he was talking about extracting an ILL super with ten frames so he won't get that much honey from it, maybe a couple of gallons.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

2.5 gallons is my average from 10 medium frames.


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

If you are using quart jars, I would guesstimate that if you purchased a case of quart jars you would be ok. There probably will be a little more or less than this.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

What is an IL super please? Thanks


----------



## akaneo (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes I am using a med (ILL) super, and thanks for the info I will go ahead and buy two cases to be on the safe side.

and Ray a ILL super often called a medium super is a super that measures 19 7/8" X 6 5/8" X 16 1/4", a shallow super is shorter measures at 19 7/8: X 5 11/16" X 16 1/4", and a deep super is just a hive body used as a super measuring in at 19 7/8" X 9 5/8" X 16 1/4"


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation. I often scratch my head and wonder what people are talking about. Now I know that stands for a medium super. But why call it an ILL?


----------



## akaneo (Jul 12, 2008)

Calling it an ILL or Illinois goes back to Dadant & Sons, they are now a beekeeping supply company but they was first just beekeepers that worked along with Lorenzo Lorraine Langstroth who perfected the movable frame hive and found "bee space" that is needed in every hive. And Dadant lived in Illinois and they decided to make a smaller size for a honey super (they was using the same size as a hive body before) so this became to be known as the Illinois super or the ILL then when some people thought it was too heavy to remove a full ILL super of honey they decided to cut it down to the shallow super size.

I hope this helps, I do too much reading lol

Richard


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

*Almost right*

Dadant did create the first 2/3 deep super (6 5/8") which was called a Dadant Super. Naturally all the other beekeeping suppliers didn't want to call theirs Dadant Supers (think Kleenex or Xerox Copies), so they called them Illinois Supers since that is where Dadant was based. Now most people just call 'em medium supers. I've standardized everything on this... brood boxes, honey supers, cut comb, etc. Everything is a medium frame in a medium box. I only use deeps for cutouts from buildings (I can tie bigger pieces of comb into a deep frame), but transition them back into mediums after a few weeks.

-ekrouse


----------

